# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Need help identifying these berries

## warpoet90

unknown berry (2).jpgunknown berry (1).jpgunknown berry (3).jpg


Hello. I live in the Denver area of Colorado. I find these plants growing around the foothills and also growing in the city as landscaping plants. I have searched all over the internet and have not been able to figure out what they are. I haven't tested them yet, so I couldn't tell you anything about the flavor or texture. The plants grow in bushes usually no more than 6 feet tall. The berries are usually about 1/4 - 3/8 inch wide. They seem to start out red in the spring and by this time of year they're a dark purple color. Let me know if you have any ideas.

A couple other things to mention: the berries seem to grow in pairs off the branches, they have one large seed in the middle, and the light-colored flesh has kind of a grassy smell to it.

----------


## Rick

If no one on here knows what it is then take your photos to your local county extension office. They should be able to identify the plants for you. If they cannot from the photos then you can provide them a cutting and they can send it in to Colorado State for a positive ID. Never place anything in your mouth unless you know for certain what it is.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Thought I'd found it, but I guess not...


Alan

----------


## crashdive123

Or........if they are landscaping plants used in somebody's yard - knock on the door and politely ask what they are.

----------


## LowKey

It looks like a Serviceberry. With one large seed, could be a plum of some sort too.
But looks can be deceiving.
And dangerous.
It's pruned. Like Crash suggests, ask.

----------


## bolocal

Based on the leaf and berry texture it doesn't look edible. But that's just going on my small amount of plant knowledge I remember from school

----------


## Aklogcabin

I believe that it tastes very inedible. When bitten into it makes your tongue n lips feel weird. I think most call it a birdberry bush.

----------


## RaquelMontes

No idea, mate, but better do not eat.

----------


## MexicanOutlaw

There so many variations and possibilities. I am having trouble identifying two types of berries myself. I just cant find anything to make it up with online.

----------

